# Online identity



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello, I just want to know much can be found.
So please go looking (if you want to).
I dont care where you look (previous posts, profile, different websites, etc.).
Try to find as much info about me as you can, then post it here.
Thank you.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 21, 2015)

You're a man who watches a little girls show and likes to play an overrated trading card game.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 21, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> You're a man who watches a little girls show and likes to play an overrated trading card game.


You just described everyone that watches My Little Pony and plays Magic the Gathering.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tomáš David


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

Your name is Osm and you're a 70 year old male from the Czech Republic. inb4 hacker.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Results so far:
My Little Pony - yes
Magic the Gathering - no
Tomáš David - yes
70 years old - no
Czech Republic - yes
male - yes


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

Are you around 19 years old and have a fascination with pizza?


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

19 years old - yes
pizza - no (What? How did you figure that out?)


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

Spoiler: Osm, I...











 
Oh yeah, do you like Goblins vs Gnomes?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2015)

https://cs-cz.facebook.com/necumhahaha


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> 19 years old - yes
> pizza - no (What? How did you figure that out?)


He's joking. It's much more likely you're 44 anyway.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

Your actually a dog who pretends he is a human from the Czech republic


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> https://cs-cz.facebook.com/necumhahaha


 





He DOES have fascination with pizza.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Spoiler: Osm, I...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats not me.
Yeah I like GvG


Joe88 said:


> https://cs-cz.facebook.com/necumhahaha


 
Not me





Fishaman P said:


> He's joking. It's much more likely you're 44 anyway.


I am 19


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your actually a dog who pretends he is a human from the Czech republic


 
No


Catastrophic said:


> He DOES have fascination with pizza.


 
Not me
Edit: sorry for double posting


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> No
> 
> 
> Not me
> Edit: sorry for double posting


OK then do you watch porn?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2015)

I know most of the techniques but never really actually do it.

Anyway starting from here
Your username is osm70 and the flag puts you in the Czech Republic. If I were a mod or actually attacking you I could send you a PM to get your IP or something as well but I will stick with passive approaches for now. Likewise I do not know if you have PMed me at any point, for some reason people seem to drop their guard in PMs. Bonus is all of them get sent to my email in the initial/unedited form.

Normally I would scan your post history here but I am being lazy today so right to pipl.com (love this site for this sort of thing).

https://pipl.com/search/?q=osm70&l=&sloc=&in=5
Not the most conclusive that I have found but with the Czech Republic thing I have a bit, it also conditions me to maybe consider looking for more Czech type names and common grammatical errors made by those from that neck of the woods*. Though https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ez.html would caution me against reading too much into that. Equally being right next to Germany (a good country for online services, many an online service would not even know how to spell Czech, let alone have a base of operations/policy for there) you might have faked a few things (and I say that not only because there is a German Ebay profile with the same name http://www.ebay.com/usr/osm70 ).

*as a general scan about the only thing you miss is apostrophes and given most natives do not have a clue that is probably all the better for blending in. You have got better over the last few years as well.

https://www.facebook.com/osm70?_fb_noscript=1 belongs to one Tomáš David that claims to be from the Czech Republic, the "8.A aneb nová generace matematických tříd," of the linked things also comes back as Czech in google translate (and something about 8.A or a new generation of math classes,), mentioning classes may narrow age down somewhat.  Vyžeň nudu is also in that and more Czech it seems (banish boredom apparently). I do not have reason to suspect fake profiles at this point.

http://www.dailymotion.com/osm70

http://www.reddit.com/user/osm70/ also comes up. Not sure what goes there yet, however it does have some interesting background/overview on the person in question.

Anyway your forum profile and post history is the better bet right now
"sunshine sunshine ladybugs awake clap your hooves and do a little shake" is your signature, the reddit profile is active in various brony threads as is the facebook one and that is the kind of saccharine thing I see in such circles. It might tie you, it might also mean nothing yet.

2011 is your join date so 4 years or thereabouts. I reckon this could give a minimum/better guess at a minimum age if your profile is not one you took over from someone else or shared (there is a reason most sites do not like people doing this).

Your profile itself has nothing at all in it that I have not already got, other than you claiming to be male.

GBAtemp post history then.
Ideally I would link it to the reddit or facebook profile (or find you on twitter). This is usually doable as not everybody keeps things separate 100% of the time -- the defender has to succeed every time but the attack just needs the once.
I can not be bothered to do the lot, however you might have sanitised some so I will read the first and the last in the previews. A mod would also be able to read histories of posts (from around the time of the move to xenforo anyway) and deleted posts that you would not be able to edit. You also have the second section of them but it does not seem to take us right back to the start.
However it is not really the facebook links and reddit thread links I care for as much as you not bothering to rehost an image. Better yet if someone has a personal site I can whois that (or ones on the same IP range -- many people share hosting) but we are not there yet.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/survey-homework.309953/ would appear to indicate you do actually speak Czech
https://www.vyplnto.cz/realizovane-pruzkumy/softwarove-piratsvi-software/ being the survey, nicely it is still available.

Tomáš David is the name on it. That facebook profile is looking more and more likely, however I will have to do a Czech name database to give me a reasonable estimation. http://www.babynamewizard.com/name-...popular-names-for-boys-in-the-czech-republic- says reasonably common.

Anyway this looks like it could go futher. Next I would try to see your facebook profile, though I would probably have to borrow an account as I do not have one (I do not have to do this often so I tend not to have such things).


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

You go to a private school and are studying IT. Is this correct?


----------



## jastolze (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> OK then do you watch porn?


 
Why? Do you want to watch some with him or something? LOL


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I know most of the techniques but never really actually do it.
> 
> Anyway starting from here
> Your username is osm70 and the flag puts you in the Czech Republic. If I were a mod or actually attacking you I could send you a PM to get your IP or something as well but I will stick with passive approaches for now. Likewise I do not know if you have PMed me at any point, for some reason people seem to drop their guard in PMs. Bonus is all of them get sent to my email in the initial/unedited form.
> ...


 
WOW
That ebay is not mine.
The facebook page is me.
Dailymotion - yes that is my account, but I never used it.
Reddit - yeah thats me
Yes I am a Brony


Catastrophic said:


> You go to a private school and are studying IT. Is this correct?


 
Yes


RevPokemon said:


> OK then do you watch porn?


 
No


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2015)

http://bronies.cz/Uzivatel-osm70
http://talkhaus.raocow.com/search.php?author_id=1156&sr=posts
https://www.quizup.com/en/topics/my-little-pony?scope=country&country=CZ&time=all-time (3rd place)


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://bronies.cz/Uzivatel-osm70
> http://talkhaus.raocow.com/search.php?author_id=1156&sr=posts
> https://www.quizup.com/en/topics/my-little-pony?scope=country&country=CZ&time=all-time (3rd place)


 
Yes my accounts


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://bronies.cz/Uzivatel-osm70
> http://talkhaus.raocow.com/search.php?author_id=1156&sr=posts
> https://www.quizup.com/en/topics/my-little-pony?scope=country&country=CZ&time=all-time (3rd place)


 
That bronies.cz site looks like fucking cancer.


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> That bronies.cz site looks like fucking cancer.


 
You mean the logo? That is randomly picked every month.
If you mean something else, OK your opinion.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jan 21, 2015)

Hehehe Ja-Brony..........


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Hehehe Ja-Brony..........


 
?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Yes I am a Brony



In and of itself that means nothing (it is not like it is an embarrassing part of you). However if I have to try to tie accounts together that are not clearly linked then common interests between them, best if is a somewhat unique combination of them, then it becomes far more useful.

Also I found you linked to http://www.mediafire.com/download/n1go1efzp36qw77/MOV0004A.avi and claimed you encoded it yourself. I would then run it through something like http://www.headbands.com/gspot/ to see what it tells me.
Now video like this is not so useful as images and playing with http://regex.info/exif.cgi (phones like to do things like encode dates, times, GPS locations and more into them, all of which can be read by such things). Sadly facebook and a lot of image boards/hosters sanitise exif data for this reason but again it just takes one slip and you to host it on a normal site. I did scan one of the PNGs from your slideshow but it did not have much of anything in it (though at best I would have found what you saved/captures the image in).


Anyway for those playing along at home
First determine if you are facing someone that wants to hide and is actively doing so (possibly including false info), is cautious but not overly concerned or is clueless/unconcerned. Regardless of your target's position the key is more loose groupings and lots of them rather than trying for absolutes in the initial sweep. Countries, languages and more can inform how you read into things (grammar errors, regional word choices, slang choices and more all help).
Use what you have in front of you (name, location, age, signature, website links)
Use what the site you have info on gives you for more background. All the fancy tools I have covered or are about to cover are invaluable, however some good old likes and interests information is good to have. Moreover it can be the source of the one or two little things that broad automated searches (as I imagine at this point we do not have access to police or even signals intelligence type databases).
If you have something you can narrow down the person with (embed a link to a single pixel image in your post and if the target goes on it with a couple of dozen other people (or you have a time window) then you have quite a bit -- I am sure you all recall those forum signatures that say "you are on IP blah, using [webbrowser] with this operating system...." this is all transmitted to web servers you visit.
https://pipl.com/ is a wonderful site. "Is this username taken" type sites are also useful at times.
http://regex.info/exif.cgi is great for photos (phones do GPS tags and the like).
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/ is a start for video though it will likely have nothing of great interest here.
Good old fashioned search engines with the username and info you might be able to connect to them also works. Do remember you can use a minus sign in a search engine, and things like site: to restrict or remove certain sites from the search.
If you are in America you also have things like http://www.integrascan.com/ to play with. Be careful with services like this though.
In the UK the electoral roll is posted in a kind of sanitised version online (do a vanity search for yourself).
Do they have a domain? Do a Whois on it, if they have domain privacy find one of those server/IP reports. A lot of people will buy in a multihost package and share it with friends, family and local businesses that just need a site. They often not to use domain privacy and will get you near the same town as them (if the sites themselves do not give contact info).
CVs/resumes, even the sanitised ones, are great.
Do they have a picture of them with their car/motorbike? Most places I go will give me an insurance history or allow me to "text this reg number" and get something similar. Equally quite a few car/bike garages will have a proper hookup into the DVLA (UK) or DOT (US). If they do MOTs then even better and car resale is not much further behind.

From here we take more active steps, however these I have no great desire to cover right now.

P.S. if someone has that youtube series where the guy was guessing people's names/info about them and pretending like they knew them then please share. I appear to have to forgotten to bookmark it.

If you want a nice youtube video though the following is good


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

jastolze said:


> Why? Do you want to watch some with him or something? LOL


No because I know you do it with him


----------



## osm70 (Jan 21, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> In and of itself that means nothing (it is not like it is an embarrassing part of you). However if I have to try to tie accounts together that are not clearly linked then common interests between them, best if is a somewhat unique combination of them, then it becomes far more useful.
> 
> Also I found you linked to http://www.mediafire.com/download/n1go1efzp36qw77/MOV0004A.avi and claimed you encoded it yourself. I would then run it through something like http://www.headbands.com/gspot/ to see what it tells me.
> Now video like this is not so useful as images and playing with http://regex.info/exif.cgi (phones like to do things like encode dates, times, GPS locations and more into them, all of which can be read by such things). Sadly facebook and a lot of image boards/hosters sanitise exif data for this reason but again it just takes one slip and you to host it on a normal site. I did scan one of the PNGs from your slideshow but it did not have much of anything in it (though at best I would have found what you saved/captures the image in).
> ...




Yeah that is my video


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2015)

Why should we care?

Also, shouldn't this be in EoF?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Why should we care?
> 
> Also, shouldn't this be in EoF?


It is a legit thread/request/exercise that most people are taking seriously. It is not that we care about the OP's details (or indeed the details of anybody), just that the OP put themselves up as a viable candidate for a public display/discussion of the relevant techniques.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 23, 2015)

googled your signature and got some my little pony shit --> shows you love my little pony --> you'll be good friends with bradzx


----------



## master801 (Jan 28, 2015)

Your birthday?

19 / 09-06-95


----------



## osm70 (Jan 31, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> googled your signature and got some my little pony shit --> shows you love my little pony --> you'll be good friends with bradzx


 
Who is that?



master801 said:


> Your birthday?
> 
> 19 / 09-06-95


 
Correct


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice idea, I bet if people did this with me they would come up with way too many stuff. Downside of using the same nickname on just about anything :/


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2015)

Someone try me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> Someone try me.


Going straight to pipl.com did not do much for me here so I had better refine it.

Duo8 and Vietnam on your country flag, I believe that flag to be accurate from past conversations. Male, 16 in your profile here (Sep 30, 1998 being the birthday).

Nothing in your signature or profile to indicate a website.

Again I am going passive rather than trying to guess passwords or find your IP somehow.

I started to go through your post history but that was taking ages.

Doing a search with the term "duo8 gbatemp -site:gbatemp.net" though without the quotes.

http://www.reddit.com/user/duo8

http://www.reddit.com/r/Club_Ninten...ub_nintendo_is_blocking_non_us_ips_to/cobvrrb would appear to indicate a non US location, though times on your posts would probably do much the same.

From the same search https://www.tinhte.vn/threads/cap-nhat-tinh-trang-hack-3ds.1370029/ (I hope I have not linked a ROM site) and would appear to help confirm the Vietnam thing at some level.

Also from the same search https://twitter.com/smealum/status/556596883527696385 leads me to https://twitter.com/Hyper_follower

Carrying on with that search
http://tinhte.meo4.info/threads/cap-nhat-tinh-trang-hack-3ds.1370029/ though the site layout looks identical so I would probably just do some site investigation (hosted IPs, whois and whatever else) to make sure I am not analysing a spam clone site, like what most of the rest of the results of said search were.

I probably should refine that search a bit more as I am getting things like Duo 8 Gb as false positives.

Anyway I have a twitter account to look at now. That says Hanoi.

The twitter page says you have followed https://www.youtube.com/user/Shokio (a rather low subscriber channel) so I would probably look for anything similar in the comments there. Apparently I have to sign in to see more and I can not be bothered to borrow someone's account to do that. For the youtube comments I would probably have to see if you linked any of their videos on twitter, GBAtemp or reddit and then go accordingly.

reddit, twitter and gbatemp would all indicate you are reasonably versed in this computer lark.
From what I have seen you do not use any of your own domains/hosting.

For giggles I tried the previous search on yahoo and it got back
http://nintendoeverything.com/disable-3ds-region-lock-with-new-workaround/

You are mentioned in http://www.scribd.com/doc/227145544/Remote-StreetPass-Relay-MAC-s as well, however scribd and my browser do not get along it would seem. It looks more like a simple mac address for the streetpass faking anyway rather than something interesting. For some things I might have been able to figure out the brand of the router and use it to guide an attack out the router.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/need-a-good-root-explorer-app.352752/#post-4737934 would appear to indicate some phone specs, though not the model. I would try for a model but being as close as you are to China it is likely some generic thing.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm... I'll try to review this



FAST6191 said:


> Going straight to pipl.com did not do much for me here so I had better refine it.
> 
> Duo8 and Vietnam on your country flag, I believe that flag to be accurate from past conversations. Male, 16 in your profile here (Sep 30, 1998 being the birthday).
> 
> ...


 


Oh good. No personal information.


----------



## RCJayce (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm this looks very interesting so here we go.

RCJayce and LeoFravega are my Online ID'S

Let's see what you can find


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2015)

Start with what you have in front of you

Buenos Aires, Argentina. No signature, no birthday, no website in the profile.

RCJayce on pipl got nothing, LeoFravega got far more (at time of writing this line I have no idea how easy it would have been to find that).
https://pipl.com/search/?q=LeoFravega&l=&sloc=&in=6

Several hits in Argentina, however I have no idea how common a name that is.
http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/penpals/stats.php3?Pays=ARG says 71 for Leo, http://surnames.behindthename.com/top/lists/ar/2006 does not list the latter and http://forebears.io/surnames/fravega says it is not that common either.

https://www.facebook.com/leo.fravega references an Argentine football club ( http://www.cariverplate.com.ar/ ) so better than nothing for location. For some reason it links to https://www.facebook.com/fravegaonline which is the facebook part of some vendor of electronics (though when I searched fravega that was what came up).

http://www.taringa.net/LeoFravega/informacion also appears as part of pipl. Never heard of the site but it appears to be one of those home grown social media things.
Most interesting part of that
Nombre Leonardo 
Fecha de nacimiento 11 de Julio de 1990 
Old account from http://www.taringa.net/ADMLedah/seguidores no idea what ADM stands for but if I had to guess it would be a game clan (various other game posts on other social media sites seem to have lots of games where clans can be a useful thing).

https://plus.google.com/photos/1161...5890540460882832674&oid=116125588842577804367
Might be you in there somewhere, was taken a while back as well and the taker was using a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830L (love exif data), sadly no GPS.

Twitter
https://twitter.com/LeoFravega
Has a profile photo https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/537958888780206080/xTEiZRhe.jpeg
Tagline would appear to reference kingdom hearts. You have mentioned kingdom hearts in posts but that is not a strong link at all. An old tagline might have been "Ninguno de nosotros puede prometer ser perfecto, lo unico que podemos hacer es la promesa de amarnos con todo. Porque amar es la mejor cosa que hacemos."

If I was better at matching people to pictures I would try, I am truly awful at it though and I am not sure the missing part of eyebrow (usually a piercing but who knows) is going to help here.


Going down through twitter you link to the instagram of calatayudevelyn ( http://instagram.com/p/yBfc8OuhIy/ possibly being another picture). Though pipl also mentions you being mentioned in https://twitter.com/Evelyncalatayud/status/563577796631756800 so now we have something of a connection and something else to look through if I was properly going for it.

Anyway pipl.com is fun but it might be slightly too easy. Starting with GBAtemp, I have not gone through every post in depth (rather just the summaries that the find all content gives)
Your intro post
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hello.370385/
Leo from Argentina.

You link a video in a post ( http://gbatemp.net/posts/5106801/ )
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=533e...001&ithint=video,mp4&authkey=!AH_9CqQ1D-oWTjA

Clicking on the folder properties tells me Leonardo Fravega last edited it back in September. That would be a start I guess, whether I would have gone to Leo straight away is a question for the ages (if I was good I would have but this is not quite my everyday gig).

Your profile says you work in IT and I have no reason to disbelieve that having now gone through your posts.

Back to pipl then with Leonardo Fravega (I will leave Argentina off for the time being)

https://pipl.com/search/?q=Leonardo+Fravega&l=&sloc=&in=6

Well that was easy. I have LeoFravega again and a location saying Gualeguaychú, Argentina. Looking on a map it is not all that far north of Buenos Aires, no idea what is more accurate of if this is just a "people know where Buenos Aires is and I can get there in a few minutes so I will say I am from there" type scenario.

Facebook account https://www.facebook.com/leonardo.fravega
However it does say about Christian events (assuming my basically nonexistent Spanish holds) and one of your posts says about atheism so who knows. 

This pipl search is not so good
http://badoo.com/01097989313/ appears but is a 37 year old person. Given the apparently uncommon surname I have to wonder if I have not found your uncle or something, or perhaps not as Comodoro Rivadavia is a bit of a stamp from Buenos Aires.

I now have some google accounts to look through, three different ones
The one I found earlier leads me to a youtube channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChQE8hpr5Ncfvft-2kBRN_Q has mainly games and pop music as subscriptions and likes.


https://plus.google.com/116371219896907375342/about
https://plus.google.com/117337566938209087514/about is possible and says Gualeguaychu but also says barman as a job.

I do not immediately recognise any names of friends from earlier findings but they do go down on the notepad in case I am doing more.

https://www.linkedin.com/pub/leo-fravega/2b/a73/562 also comes up, it might be for that facebook account from before that linked to fravega the company as this one also links to it.

Back to google
http://www.myrepospace.com/profile/Leofravega

Hits for
ps3hax.net
spiffy360.com
mpgh.net (multiplayer game hacking)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4671583
http://video.twicsy.com/i/tLeLh
http://six.tweettunnel.com/reverse2.php?textfield=LeoFravega
http://www.grupoandroid.com/topic/47060-resuelto-bateria-no-carga-al-100/#ipboard_body
http://www.darkreloaded.com/user/294375-leofravega/

I found a comment by one leofravega on a Spanish torrent site (Ismael 2013, a user by that name liked it back in mid December)


----------



## RCJayce (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, first of all amazing Job! And now it's time to recheck my online privacy 

Thanks Fast!


----------



## AndreTrek (Feb 10, 2015)

Guess i'm next. I use this same nickname pretty much everywhere i visit, save for a few exceptions.
My flag and birth date are accurate, but you can probably confirm that elsewhere with ease.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2015)

AndreTrek then.

Brazil, Male, Oct 12, 1995 as you say from the profile (that is quite impressively young to join). No website.
Windows Live says "지크하트" which comes back as Korean for Zeke Hart. I do not know if this is something meaningful, just some transliteration or something else entirely but I will note it for later.
PSN profile in signature for AndreTrekZ, game library might be worth noting and the addition of a Z as a potential preferred name alternation will have to be noted.
Equally the games in the profile may help correlate other games later.

Not many posts, or at least not many posts that have not been culled in some form.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/introduction.299985/#post-3754496 is interesting though as I now have milestails to look at.

I do see someone named milestails speak of gbatemp on a Portuguese speaking ROM site. (date of birth from their public profile on said site is "Outubro 12, 1975").

http://gbatemp.net/threads/enter-this-topic-and-press-ctrl-v-in-a-reply.61296/page-43#post-1810783 mentions a youtube link
youtube link. I do not know if it was a random link you happened to have in the clipboard or something relevant to this.
It has been a while and figuring out of any comments were made is not my idea of a good way to spend time at 2:30am.

http://milestails.deviantart.com/ comes up from pipl for miletails and brasil as the location.

https://pipl.com/search/?q=andretrek&l=brazil&sloc=&in=6 then.

http://andretrek.tumblr.com/ has nothing but it does have the same avatar.
https://twitter.com/AndreTrek has not a lot other than some links to a streaming service for someone that is actually quite popular on twitter it seems.

http://www.kongregate.com/accounts/andretrek says you are 19 and pipl reckons you are in Brazil. A person named Reuku added you as a friend there and only has one other friend on the site, a reasonable spread of ages for them and the other friend has a kind a similar drawing style avatar. All three accounts have been inactive since mid 2013.

http://andretrek.deviantart.com/ has a few page views though it seems several are for today. Nothing on it though and nothing even to tie it to you. pipl reckoned it was Brazil though.

Boring old google
http://raptr.com/AndreTrek/about
From that Xbox 360 (AndreTrekX), PlayStation 3 (AndreTrekZ) so I am guessing it is yours. AndreTrekX with 360 though leads to
http://avalon.power-rpg.com/t693-the-xbl-family which in turn leads to http://s4.zetaboards.com/Avalon_Guild/index/
Reuku is a moderator of those forums. Also I can follow that guild for a while to see what shakes out
http://forum.grandchaseonline.com/f...erdistant-utopia-re-hosted-oldest-guild-in-gc

https://twitter.com/andretrekx
http://forums.sonyinsider.com/user/130658-andretrek/?tab=reputation and I will note the avatar.
http://www.twitch.tv/andretrek/profile

http://www.gamefaqs.com/users/AndreTrek/boards could be worth having a look through.

It seems like someone named andretrek is a serial hacking/game forum joiner but not poster, several seem to share avatars.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=iceweasel-a makes it sound like someone with your name won a contest, possibly on raptr.

http://emarketbrasil.com/usuario-833602-MercadoLivre-Contato-ANDRETREK.html says [email protected]
Sticking that in skype's search I get andre.alves_ti in brazil.
Not sure what the underscore is for (it might be a blanked accented character). andre.alves just gets me a footballer from Brazil.
https://twitter.com/AndreAlves_TI

Alves is top 20 surnames in Brazil and http://www.babynamefacts.com/popularnames/countries.php?country=bzl#.VNl6qHi-ePc says andre is not uncommon either. Anyway I have gone through my sleeplessness so I will leave it there.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

How about me? Nothing seemed to show from pipl.com


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Did all 15 google pages from "VinsCool"
Found myself on 2 pages, in which it didn't tell my real name 
Good luck knowing who I am


----------



## AndreTrek (Feb 10, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> AndreTrek then.
> 
> Brazil, Male, Oct 12, 1995 as you say from the profile (that is quite impressively young to join). No website.
> Windows Live says "지크하트" which comes back as Korean for Zeke Hart. I do not know if this is something meaningful, just some transliteration or something else entirely but I will note it for later.
> ...


 
Quite impressive aside from a few mistakes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2015)

AndreTrek said:


> Quite impressive aside from a few mistakes.



Most of my replies to this thread are less trying to find people (opening skype on my bed laptop to run that hotmail address was about as close as I have got to a proper search for anything) and more trying to teach others the underlying processes. The main one I want to get across being that people new to this sort of thing always seem to want to find really hard connections where turns of phrase, lists of common interests between sites and other things (fingerprinting being a term of choice here) like that are also very valuable. Other than GBAtemp I do not sign in/up for forums or anything. Sadly nobody that has asked thus far has either listed a personal site or linked/uploaded to one as that is actually far more interesting than pipl and search engines.

Truth be told I had one of those "Ignore the adverts" moments* on pipl and skipped the top entries in that and read the text instead, I shall remember to look at the top in the future. Assuming you have not changed it I just looked at the google+ account though and it only said AndreTrek and has a similar avatar to some others I saw, whether more will be shown to people that have actually signed into google plus I do not know -- twitter, facebook, reddit, lots of forums and generally lots of sites these days will give lots of info to anybody that spends 5 minutes signing up for a site, however I have none of those accounts so I am limited to what any guest can see.

*I read an article a while back and apparently some older people can quite happily find the download button on download sites with all the adverts that say "download here", lots of young people really struggle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Or me (FAST6191 get on it!)



It was 3am as I posted the last one.

Anyway

Kelton2
According to profile
Male
DOB Jun 7, 1999 

Homepage
http://gamebrew.byethost9.com/

Flag is for the US, no mention of a state in it.

From signature
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBHEx-xARak4Yr3YZ8s0lQA

http://gamebrew.22web.org/

Sadly both of those sites are nasty free hosts (well there is no such thing as a good free host but hey) so no whois, no who else is hosted on this IP... and all the fun web stuff. Might consider playing with the wayback machine though.

I will start by looking at those sites

keltonkostis appears to be your gmail address (I would suggest you stick it through something like http://www.albionresearch.com/misc/obfuscator.php ), whether this is your name or not I do not know. Kostis is a rare but not unknown surname if http://search.ancestry.com/cgi-bin/..._PInfo=&msgpn_x=&msgpn__ftp_x=&gskw=&uidh=000 is anything to go by.

http://gamebrew.comyr.com/videos.html is also linked, though it is just an alt domain for a free hosting service again.

Names from those sites, worth noting for further lookups.
DarkFlare (Original founder, Owner)
Kelton2 (Owner)
Psi-hate (Co-Founder)
william341 (Site dev, web admin)

DarkFlare (Original founder, Owner)
Kelton2 (Owner)
Psi-hate (Co-Founder)
william341 (Site dev, web admin)
Bobo (Site dev, web admin)
godofwrath (Site dev, web admin)

From the sites there is also a gmail for DarkFlare and though you have posts lots on GBAtemp and made it hard for me to go right back it might be worth looking at DarkFlare if I was serious about tracking people down.

Thought I might go active today and see if you were on IRC. You weren't.

Anyway back to that youtube account. Name there is actually "marioandpeefan09"
From the about page there
"I am a computer geek and gamer. I enjoy watching the TV show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. You can email me at keltonkostis If you do, please specify that you are a YouTuber who has found my email address via this about page. I also have a forum at intelitech.forummotion.com. It's pretty empty, so please join it."

http://intelitech.forummotion.com/u1 then
Says date of birth is 2004-06-07 and a location of Mexico.

https://plus.google.com/107520844175867408509/about from the youtube page. Sadly Jane Huskmann's location is not real -- there is a phrase along the line of two people can keep a secret if one of them is dead. You can be the most covert person out there but if you converse with someone that is not then they can give enough of the game away.

https://plus.google.com/107520844175867408509/posts has some youtube comments of yours, might be worth going though.

Also from youtube http://computerlandforums.createaforum.com/ and that in turn links to http://www.ddrfreak.com/phpBB2/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=84221

Back on youtube time to look at the videos, I was all prepared to CSI gbatemp again and pull a reflected image but it appears you pointed the camera at yourself once here.
It does say you used an iphone for that so I would be on the lookout for pictures to feed into http://regex.info/exif.cgi to get some GPS co-ordinates. Most image hosts strip exif for just this reason but if you uploaded one to a forum or something that is decidedly less likely.

If I am suggested your videos for the next few days I am going to be upset. I will save the pop psychology though.

Doing a search for your gmail address
http://www.mariowiki.com/User:Kelton2
http://betablog.angelfire.com/
http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?pid=412306#412306
http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=profile&id=24346
http://www.newswebreader.com/alt.destroy.microsoft/The-Metro-UI-Why-it-sucks/48

http://pastebin.com/qnacfeBn is probably the most interesting thus far. It mentions a possible alt of GamoTron21.

Though it did lead to http://pastebin.com/ALrPYWhw and http://pastebin.com/t6r2WFQY

The former is an IRC log and includes the join part of [email protected] though I am not sure how to set about decoding that at this point and my 10 second search did not get me much more. (assuming it is not an ascii decode to 107 115 which is an IP that geolocates to Tlalnepantla just north of Mexico city. One profile did say Mexico earlier. The content of it would match general content and word choices from earlier stuff. Even without that 187.210 seems to be largely Mexico based.

And before I finally tap it into pipl then http://www.mccormackfunerals.com/?q=Obituaries&action=obit_details&personid=494 came up when searching your email. It is in Canada but that is nothing terribly unusual for grandparents to be that far away. On the other hand I find someone named kelton2 in a moment in Canada (a 20 year old with a plenty of fish profile)

pipl then
https://pipl.com/search/?q=kelton2&l=&sloc=&in=5

Not an awful lot really, mostly blank ( http://kelton2.tumblr.com/ for example). If I was doing more long term stuff then maybe I would note it to watch it.

http://kelton2.deviantart.com/ says Mexico and links to http://mariorulesandmorestuff.webs.com/ which is broken but http://web.archive.org/web/20121115221416/http://mariorulesandmorestuff.webs.com/ has something.

Stuck gamotron21 into pipl and wound back up on jul
http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?pid=432698#432698

Sticking the gmail into pipl and https://www.facebook.com/people/_/100003673126622 was suggested as a possibility. 

http://www.computerforum.com/members/116118-windude.html also came up tapping your email into duckduckgo.

Typing that email into skype gives a skype name of georgeandmarla (full name Marla), interestingly (or perhaps not) that funeral home page lists Marla Sue and George Kostis. Typing Marla Sue and George Kostis into a search gives http://mx.linkedin.com/pub/marla-kostis/18/705/23 which mentions retiring to Mexico (though far from that IP earlier) and being part of a care home in Ontario in the 1990's. Not the same home but less than 2km as the crow flies (if you are in the trade...).
Carrying on with that search
http://www.yolisto.com/page/index.html/_/articles/expat-profiles/expat-profiles-marla-george-r29 (decided to leave Canada after a fire in 2007).
I know I said I am terrible at matching people photos but that would be quite similar to that video, give or take a year or three's ageing. I guess we do have an example of the "two people can keep a secret if one is dead" thing from earlier after all.
http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p393273

I think I will leave it there.


----------



## endoverend (Feb 10, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> DOB Jun 7, 1999


 
Spot on except for this, his real DOB is Jun 7, 2004.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 12, 2016)

Now , whilst I have no intend of being tracked down searched myself, I also know that there is one other person out there that shares the same nickname so anything someone would find could either be right or wrong. Just thought that that is rather interesting. (Also, searching google images for my own username only gave me stuff the other person made+some of my previous avatars.)


----------



## Touko White (Mar 12, 2016)

My username yields a lot of GBAtemp and Cammy cosplayer images.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 13, 2016)

I was wondering why a post I made from January 2015 was being liked so much today. If it was a one-time thing, then someone is just reading older threads from a search, but 2 likes for the _same post_ had me confused. Now I realized that the thread received a necropost.

Either way, my posts are still as awesome now as they were then.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

Finding me shouldn't be too hard since a good chunk of the Temp have me on facebook, but to those who don't have me on facebook. Find some stuff on me.


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 18, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Finding me shouldn't be too hard since a good chunk of the Temp have me on facebook, but to those who don't have me on facebook. Find some stuff on me.


IIRC you have a tumblr blog.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> IIRC you have a tumblr blog.


Had*
I was banned over a year ago.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh Oh do me... mwahhahaha

@FAST6191


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2016)

OK. Alas pipl is not what it once was.

deleted at request of doxxee


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

DELETED BECAUSE DAMN


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

Mind doxing me next, FAST? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Mar 18, 2016)

It'd be good to see if you can try to do me


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Mind doxing me next, FAST? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


He will find you your parents and your friends. Are you sure


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> He will find you your parents and your friends. Are you sure


If he did that, he'd be sure to get a nice suspension from this site for a bit!


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> If he did that, he'd be sure to get a nice suspension from this site for a bit!



Look at what he did to me. I'm currently beggig him to deleted it xD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2016)

FAST6191
What can you find on me?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm also going to be honest. I looked up the honor roll thing that was my class. Seems I forgot how smart I am


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2016)

Deleted. You probably want to remove your quote of my post as well.
As for the others I am afraid I have cheesy medical TV shows to watch so that will have to take priority for my Friday evening.

Though I will ask. Cammygirl192 are you otherwise known as T************r?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank God it's gone xD


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 18, 2016)

@FAST6191 can I be doxxed too, please ? :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

FAST, did you just look through some of my threads for a brief moment? 
(I'm testing my staff-stalking skills. )


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> FAST, did you just look through some of my threads for a brief moment?
> (I'm testing my staff-stalking skills. )


I have a idea! Let's see who can find this most about fast!


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 18, 2016)

@Voxel Studios  , i was going to start trying myself , i got bored ... but it does seem you were all over minecraft for a while... loads of info there...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> @Voxel Studios  , i was going to start trying myself , i got bored ... but it does seem you were all over minecraft for a while... loads of info there...


Yeah, I was kinda into Minecraft for a while. 
I first got into it when I got my first Xbox One. (before I traded it in for a 360, hehe. )

I continued to be a minecraft freak until about a week after I got the Vita edition. Then I put my Vita down and decided that it was so 2011...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2016)

So someone try and figure out my life story, I'm interested because there's quite frankly not much that I actually keep secret

However, I'm actually interested if anyone can find things like the school I attend, etc, just to see what people can come up with


----------



## Lucar (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh boy, I'd like to see what info you guys can come up with. :3


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Starting at the beginning of the rainbow on Fast's gbatemp information page we can see his home page
http://gbatemp.net/members/fast6191.32303/

Which then leads to
http://trastindustries.com 
Which seems to be a dead end. 

He seems to live in the UK 

Googling him brings up a youtube channel under the name FAST6191
It appears he is a fan of boxing

he also has a romhacking.net account
http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=4656

I feel bad that's all I can find on the guy xD


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Mind doxing me next, FAST? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


doing you? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Voxel Studios said:


> If he did that, he'd be sure to get a nice suspension from this site for a bit!


that's not fair.
theese services are popular in hacking websites, this is a way to let you know if you protected your privacy\stuff enough to don't be traceable.
providing your info straight here, only protects you from the real "hackers" for a few seconds\minutes.. because the real troublemakers will find your info as easy has fast6191 does...
this excersice provides you a change to obsfucate\revaluate your security..
ok sure, he can always ommit the most sensitive info from a public board and send it to you via more private means, but trust me, if he knows your favorite dildo color is green, lots of other people already know it
while playing whit this stuff, transparency it's really important... if fast6191 decides to ommit certain info, he's not doing a good job.. 
what if he decides that he shouldn't tell you about your obsession of leaving pubic hair on your sheets to mark your territory, how can you fix it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> If he did that, he'd be sure to get a nice suspension from this site for a bit!


If I did it to someone randomly or that I was having an argument with or something then yeah that would probably get me a slapping, however as the would be user explicitly asked and presumably read a few pages of the thread to know what goes when they do then that is a different matter.



Voxel Studios said:


> FAST, did you just look through some of my threads for a brief moment?
> (I'm testing my staff-stalking skills. )


I did, though I am not sure it is stalking when I do not use any of the activity cloaking options on the site.

I checked mainly as nobody thus far has had a proper personal site that I have found and as such I have not been able to do all the fun things I can do when I know a real website address (you might have domain privacy but that £100 a year for infinite space, bandwidth and any number of sites/domain hosting plan you shared with a few friends and local businesses might not have all sprung for domain privacy -- I find the other domains on the IP and I probably now know whereabouts you live), Most other people I just scan their profile, see any the links in their signature, posts on the forum and go out from there using pipl, http://regex.info/exif.cgi , http://www.integrascan.com/ , whatever find your distant relatives thing is around, census data (the US takes a while to publish its stuff, the UK is far quicker) and such before feeding whatever I have back into search engines (also checking search engine caches and http://archive.org/ ). I do not do any proper hacking*, I am already GBAtemp so I have that but I do not sign up for any forums/sites (anybody doing it for real will do that in heartbeat and said sign up will probably break down most doors for most forums), thus far I have not used any moderator abilities I have on GBAtemp to help me there either (mods can see IP addresses you post from after all), as I have skype open I stuck things in the skype directory and the email thing I did on burningdesire was probably as far as I have gone yet (also trivial to do which is why it is considered bad security/privacy practice for a website to do that). I do also want to emphasise the softer aspect of it all -- names, emails and such are fun but lists of interests, turns of phrase and commonalities there are what big boy detectives, analysts and investigators are on the lookout for. Similarly when I found burningdesire's school if I had not already known an address I would have possibly been able to guess something if I pulled up a school district map for that area, I mentioned the grade and time of posting of the news article for that honor roll thing which would have given an age bracket. Going a step further then if you are looking for a location you look at times of postings on forums and such -- most people are not always posting at 4am, the choice of language (despite the curse of sesame street I do still speak UK English so http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article becomes worth looking for), any potentially local references they might make....
Anyway on the matter of the basic stuff it is quite boring to keep doing that, hence the draw of the cheesy medical shows. Not to mention you could always do it to yourself. It is harder, but not impossible, as you can fill in blanks that I would not be able to, not to mention when people are reading things they might gloss over any errors I have and see all their personal info dumped into a post among the noise (there is a related concept in psychology called gambler's memory where they only remember the good times and blank the bad).

*sticking feed?activity_view=1 at the end of someone's youtube channel or profile is not exactly hacking, and if you think it is cool then you probably also want to read https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en

I do have some fancy stuff that the average person might not (it is good to have friends that owe you a favour), however I am not going to use it here.

Edit. I was made aware of it before but that youtube channel is nothing to do with me, not sure who set that one up. Equally in this instance I do not care but it is best to be careful doing this sort of thing, and especially if you are then posting it in public when the person you are doing it to has not asked you to.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

migles said:


> if he knows your favorite dildo color is green,


whoa whoa whoa, how did you know??


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 18, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> You're a man who watches a little girls show and likes to play an overrated trading card game.



But can you see why kids love Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 18, 2016)

I think this is all very interesting. Privacy really is a big deal. And considering you need only a few things to largely uncover someone, I'm taking another look at my privacy.

slighlty offtopic: Where does the phrase 'doxxing someone' come from?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I think this is all very interesting. Privacy really is a big deal. And considering you need only a few things to largely uncover someone, I'm taking another look at my privacy.
> 
> slighlty offtopic: Where does the phrase 'doxxing someone' come from?


If I am correct it means finding their personal info


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If I am correct it means finding their personal info


I know what it is, I just don't know where the phrase originated from.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I know what it is, I just don't know where the phrase originated from.


oh.... Neither do I xD


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> whoa whoa whoa, how did you know??


well, i didn't but i do know that it must be a color inside the range that human eyes can see.
like i do know your gbatemp combination is a bunch of 0 and 1 in a specific order...


edit: forgot to had
asking for this kind of stuff, you must be aware of the consequences...
this is like asking on reddit to be roasted. provide the picture. and then complain about they are making fun of your obvious wart...
or like leaving your house doors open to see what it would happen and then complain that you were robbed...
the thing is, the people you ask for "tracing your stuff" will eventually find a trace and this is your change of fixing that trace and evaluate what that fat dude with an ejaculator 3000 can find about you...
if you complain about what they did found. i am sorry but you are really stupid.. you should find a cave or jungle, and start a new life outside of civilization..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

migles said:


> well, i didn't but i do know that it must be a color inside the range that human eyes can see.
> like i do know your gbatemp combination is a bunch of 0 and 1 in a specific order....


Meh. It was kind of a mini-joke anyway...


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

migles said:


> well, i didn't but i do know that it must be a color inside the range that human eyes can see.
> like i do know your gbatemp combination is a bunch of 0 and 1 in a specific order...
> 
> 
> ...


If your talking about me. I had a good reason. I am currently looking for a job... I don't really want the researches knowing I am on this site xD (for reason I am sure you can understand) I mean. I also didn't expect him to find that much stuff about me to be completely honest xD.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2016)

There might be alternative stories concerning the etymology of the term but I imagine it stems from warez and hacker groups from similar circles where dox is info (see various nfos saying things like our dox division), though it tends not to refer to personal info as much as product info or occasionally types of crack. As things then have a tendency to become a verb (googling, hoovering, xeroxing, bicing (bic razor -- shaving, probably to remove all hair) and so forth) the act of gathering info became doxxing.


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If your talking about me. I had a good reason. I am currently looking for a job... I don't really want the researches knowing I am on this site xD (for reason I am sure you can understand) I mean. I also didn't expect him to find that much stuff about me to be completely honest xD.


it was not because of that reason, i saw voxel saying fast will get suspended\banned.. and if that did happen it was really unfair for the person that does the inspection at your request...
before asking for this services, you should get your head think, what info you got on the internet.. and think what you don't want people to find..
get 2 or 3 identities.. the real one, that you use for job for real life friends and important stuff..
the one that you use for fun (like online forums, websites like deviant art, your obsession for george clooney's toe nails)
and the third one if you need it for example for talk with strangers you find online etc..
the problem most of the times is separate your identities...
for example i failed this test because i use my real email on gbatemp.. the website admin will easily find my social media, and link this info with lots of othet accounts i forgot i had.. or old info i leaved..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you people actually realise that me saying that "FAST would be suspended for doxing me" was just a bit of sarcasm?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Do you people actually realise that me saying that "FAST would be suspended for doxing me" was just a bit of sarcasm?


Bro. There is no such thing as sarcasm on the internet


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Bro. There is no such thing as sarcasm on the internet


Clearly no fun in this thread anymore... *unwatches*


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Clearly no fun in this thread anymore... *unwatches*


----------



## migles (Mar 18, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Do you people actually realise that me saying that "FAST would be suspended for doxing me" was just a bit of sarcasm?


well, some people get mad (butthurt) over this stuff..
i had seen people cry, complain, and having really bad reactions because they posted on /r/roastme
and i know, that if fast does this job for a long time, he will come across someone which will not get happy, and will complain to mods, and mods probably decide in favor of the burthurt person..

that's what i meant.. i thought for a while this was escalating to that problem.. but it is not the case yet..


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

migles said:


> well, some people get mad (butthurt) over this stuff..
> i had seen people cry, complain, and having really bad reactions because they posted on /r/roastme
> and i know, that if fast does this job for a long time, he will come across someone which will not get happy, and will complain to mods, and mods can decide in favor of the burthurt person..
> 
> that's what i meant.. i thought for a while this was escalating to that problem.. but it is not the case yet..


My roasting thread on this site got turned into a foursome. I was very sad.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I have a idea! Let's see who can find this most about fast!


Okay. So, going from GBATemp, we know that he uses "FAST6191" as a username, and that "http://trastindustries.com" is his webpage. He apparently lives in the UK, and he is a professional ROM Hacker, seeing posts like this one, that he is a mod at https://ezflash.sosuke.com, and is registered on several hacking websites.
He is also a mod at FileTrip apparently.
It seems he also had a 4Shared account (http://www.4shared.com/dir/514850/ef8a1bee/sharing.html, https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-free-file-hosting-site-sucks-the-least.42426/#post-541837), but it was deleted.
We can assume that he really lives in the UK, since we can find posts like "Heh, an almost sensible UK price."
On a YouTube channel named "FAST6191", highly inactive, we can assume that he knows spanish very well and don't use this account very often. It's been 4 years since he liked a video.
Since he registered to GBATemp and https://ezflash.sosuke.com in 2005, and supposing he was at least 13 when he registered, he is probably at least ~25 years old now, though I would say around ~30 years is more plausible.
He apparently also knows French well: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-super-mario-brothers-french-translation.33129/, though it's probably not his native language ("who helped correct the mistakes in my French").
He apparently loves bad films (here and here for example) and video editing.

There's probably more to find, but I'm tired after 1 hour of reading really old posts, and my doxxing skills are crap 

EDIT: Oh well. Seems I have been ninja'd on a lot of points.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 18, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> He is also a mod at FileTrip apparently.



Not much of a suprise. FAST6191 is a reporter (can post to the front page) and FileTrip is the storage service GBATemp is a sponsor of.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2016)

migles said:


> and i know, that if fast does this job for a long time, he will come across someone which will not get happy, and will complain to mods, and mods probably decide in favor of the burthurt person..


I would only do it if someone posts in this thread asking for it to be done to them. There is probably some nonsense law somewhere that says if I do it to a minor (and a lot of you all are still in high school/under 18) which I am slightly wary of. Nothing I do for this involves any private databases or hacking skills and is all available to the general public. After all that if someone asks for whatever I wrote to be deleted then it will be done, I can't erase what people might have seen, saved or a search engine might have cached but thems the breaks.
If after all that the staff decided I was still in the wrong then I reckon I would have picked the wrong site to hang about on for all these years. I do not imagine that will be the case though.



BurningDesire said:


> I am currently looking for a job... I don't really want the researches knowing I am on this site xD (for reason I am sure you can understand) I mean.


I on the other hand have a GBAtemp thread linked in my CV. Granted I do not think said CV has ever really helped me get any kind of job or client (it is usually word of mouth or me being dragged in by someone that knows me but just works somewhere and then me being called back to do things in the future). I think the only reason it might be removed by someone is if I am using an agency and they do not want to provide the would be client with the option to end run them* and contact me directly ( http://hiring.monster.co.uk/hr/hr-b...eral-costs-of-using-recruitment-agencies.aspx reckons about £4500 per person, and possibly a percentage of salary, and that is more general recruitment -- on paper I am probably something a headhunter would be called in for to fully manage and that is really not a cheap service).

*personally I usually end run them myself as it seems I am in a rare enough field that even the most basic info about a position they give on a listing is enough info for an afternoon's emailing (more than once said emailing has got me in for a chat not because they had a/the vacancy but because it is rare enough to find people in the field), and as said person probably does not know the field (they became a recruiter after all) then a phone call to them can probably extract enough info to narrow it further.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 18, 2016)

dox me up fam


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 18, 2016)

I actually found some more info thanks to the password request from kissanime

@FAST6191 
Latitude: 52.0713
Longitutde: 1.1444
City: IpSwich
State/Region: Suffolk


----------



## Touko White (Mar 18, 2016)

DELETE ME


----------



## Touko White (Mar 19, 2016)

Actually please don't do mine and edit out the t*********r thing because I don't people need to know that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2016)

Guess I have to dox myself then. I will use my memory of my posts (I recall the vast majority of them) in such a way that I would be akin to one of the poor bastards that gets to search my entire post history if I attracted the attention of an intelligence service or something (not sure how much of that is computerised now, I imagine it is not much different to legal discovery/disclosure and some types of accounting forensics and that is all seriously automated).

I know I have not posted myself in temper pics, save but one time when the google street view car happened to be in a place I was at (and blurred me). I think that post got lost in a shuffle somewhere and the street view for there no longer shows it anyway. I think might be in some pictures for motorbike shows/camp in a field things (I will be the one with a beard, black tshirt and long hair), possibly a concert or two (same description as before), and I dare say some well meaning friend might have tagged me on facebook if I was caught on camera when on holiday with them or a stag night or something.
There might be a picture of the lower half of my face someone on IRC (we were having a beard showing) might have seen but I doubt anybody can find that, I certainly can't.
I am indeed on GBAtemp, the sosuke.com EZFlash forums, filetrip and there might be a post or two (or a quote) in similar forums and sites.
There is a youtube account others have mentioned but it is not mine.
Someone mentioned an old French language translation I did for New Super Mario Brothers on the DS -- it was out in French in a couple of weeks I think but that was more to test of my new fangled text editing skills on the DS. To that end oui, je parle français. Add Latin to that as well if you want ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/ex-dicta...on-in-call-of-duty.368783/page-2#post-5048432 ). Languages are fun so I have a working knowledge of at least the mechanics and fundamentals of quite a few more, however I would struggle to move there tomorrow where aside from certain accents (I caught a French detective show and the guy that was the lead was almost incomprehensible, similarly I was playing with a long wave radio the other day and there was a French station and I could not understand the host at all where the others on the program were fine) I could probably move to France and get along happily enough.

If you look hard enough you can probably find the time I was on a GBAtemp podcast with Thug and sonicslasher. That is probably the only time my voice has been on the public internet. http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempcast-38.257213/

To save you all the trouble I do not have facebook, twitter, myspace, bebo, habbo hotel, instagram, pinterest, tumblr, tripadvisor, ebay, livejournal, blogger, twitch, youtube, google+, AIM, MSN messenger, compuserve or ICQ (I could carry on with things from https://namechk.com/ http://checkusernames.com/ but I won't) or really anything like that, either under FAST6191 or something more general. No mobile phone either. I figure I have nothing to say so why bother.

Protip. I apparently have some 20K posts here, more if you add EOF, which is a very long and boring thing to click through. However every forum will tend to have pictures thread ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/unread ), a pets thread (so many people use pet names for passwords), music sharing thread ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/rate-the-song-from-the-poster-before-you.159375/unread ), introduction thread ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/thought-it-time-to-introduce-myself.42503/ , thank you for sparing me a search there TheKawaiiDesu) and a share about yourself thread
http://gbatemp.net/threads/who-the-hell-are-you.332389/page-5#post-4348691
On music then I post often enough in the rate the song thread, the whole motorbike thing above probably tracks quite well.

Similar story for words like birthday, university (remember the UK English thing -- college is what 16-18 year olds go to sometimes if they do not attend sixth form), police, hospital...

http://gbatemp.net/threads/christmas-assignments.121333/#post-1621306
"Currently doing a forensic engineering postgrad course at the open university."

http://gbatemp.net/threads/university-strike-5-weeks-and-counting.122517/#post-1631435 I mention a university strike while I was there. This could narrow down a time (I actually tried to see what strikes were going on but basic searches did not find it, and it was supposedly a nationwide one), though I also mention having just finished university in 2007
http://gbatemp.net/threads/vacations-thread.51998/#post-664592
Depending upon gap years, whether I was doing a bachelors (3 years) or masters (4 years), something longer (part time is an option), changed courses, doing a foundation year or was just a "mature student" it could narrow things down. Gap year is probably not going to make it through the search for being too short or too common. You would have to be 18 to start and 2 year university is not really a thing in the UK, unless you drop out in which case at the time you might have been given a bachelors without honours (they give honours just for passing in the UK, nobody applying for US positions is in too much of a hurry to mention that though as apparently it means something there).
More searching on engineering and me would get you
http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-some-advice-for-my-future-and-career.360857/#post-4892195
"My experience has been the best one happens to be the one that the person you are speaking to does (as a disclaimer mine would be materials engineering/metallurgy)."
So yeah I am a materials engineer/metallurgist, with forensic engineering (read reverse engineering http://gbatemp.net/threads/general-reverse-engineering-thread.410438/ ) as speciality. More searches would reveal phrases like electronics bias and probably me doing things with electronics on the forums. I have basically no formal computer training though -- university taught me microsoft office and matlab, also semiconductor fabrication and basic electronics (for those that know they got to Karnaugh maps but stopped before Quine Mccluskey, also did pretty for analogue stuff and motors) as part of it all.
Job wise I probably mention clients and such at times and being self employed at others. http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-phone-part-of-phones-on-the-way-down.365669/#post-4987999 has such a mention. My particular business setup is modelled after builders that know somebody in every trade (funnily enough I would be the materials/rapid manufacture/power electronics/failure analysis/reverse engineering component of that) and barristers chambers ( http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/UsefulNotes/BritishCourts?from=Main.BritishCourts ). Science that is not medical in nature and engineering is basically dead in the UK so I tend to opt for the engineering for the everyman approach -- engineering might be dead but physics is still alive and kicking you in the nuts if you try to defy it, to that end everyday people and businesses do well for knowing people like me. It is not a lucrative endeavour but the prospect of working in a shop, restaurant front of house, insurance, sales or on a phone is enough for me to say poke it I am going on the dole.

We are not sure where I went for undergrad right now though. I actually do not mention it a lot. Anybody with access to site posting IP logs could find it easily enough. Likewise engineering is not the most popular subject ( http://www.whatuni.com/degree-courses/search?subject=materials-science right now says 14 universities offering 64 degrees) and universities are not in every town. I do actually mention various places and as I would likely not have been a world traveller you can probably a figure out it was Liverpool, I do also recall posting a picture of when someone (a tiny woman with some kind of bulldog cross thing, recall the long hair, beard and looking like I should ride a motorbike thing from above... go people) tried to mug me in one of the poorest parts of town (students and low income housing) on a Saturday afternoon at a distance I could have probably broken a window of a police area station in with a decent overhand throw. So yeah it was also no coincidence that pictures of my recent engineering annual saw a university advertisement from one of them http://s5.filetrip.net/p/46/304420-102_0315.JPG.big.jpg (and actually I did kind of want the ones on the page before as they had better art).
I don't know if universities here publish anything like US schools like their yearbooks (US education is a terrifyingly strange thing), however a materials engineer/metallurgist that graduated in 2007 is not a long list and without tracking everybody on it down to see if process of elimination works (if they are all variously on linkedin or facebook or something and I am not...) then there would probably be easier ways. Any kind of government agency would easily be able to match that to the OU course as well and I doubt there were any people I went with doing it at the same time (I am not sure how many there were, most did not speak on the hidden forum thing they gave us but after the exam and where a few mistakes within the exam were found there were a few more speaking).

So yeah this is also why I am often around to help with maths, physics and chemistry homework.

Age
in 2012 I wrote
"Age... has not really mattered for over a decade for me save perhaps a drop in vehicle insurance prices (not that I feel the need for one) so I do not really pay attention to it.
Location- here, there and everywhere but for the most part somewhere in the M11 corridor/London commuter band, running around mainland Europe or occasionally the Northwest US."
25 is the age at which vehicle insurance prices drop (there is a good reason http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/figures/m827qsf.gif ) and in the UK 18 is the age at which I you can buy as much booze as you have money for or watch any film that is not banned/"denied a rating". That could infer things.
Of course I mentioned birthdays above
http://gbatemp.net/threads/happy-birthday-fast6191.282366/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/happy-birthday-to.46068/#post-584216
There are others. It reckons I was 21 in 2007. Going by other things that could work.
For what it is worth yeah I have a 0 on the right hand side of my age as of just over a week ago. Despite the best efforts of family and friends I did nothing for it, for some reason they seemed quite upset.

Pictures of rooms and such is also fun to find in this. Of the stuff I found for burning desire I could not see much of note in the background, though I was considering seeing if it was on street view and then if I could peer through a window and try to match wallpaper or something. I did something similar to a friend once and found their house (albeit in a small village) by date and time stamping them (the picture was taken late in the day as the sun went down (so I know directions), I know there was a field in the west and his old man had a business registered there so I had a postcode and thus divined where it was).
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-junk-on-your-desk-table.370001/#post-5071513
Some years later
http://gbatemp.net/threads/any-recommended-soldering-irons.407175/#post-5900297
Others on IRC might have seen more. Likewise you can probably see part of it in things like http://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-277#post-6127962
My dining room many years ago, the back garden and a very close up view of the old workbench freezer, my mum's kitchen ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/brown-furniture-in-2015.391613/ ) and a back garden ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ ) are probably visible at times.

Yes I deliberately blurred or otherwise made sure the the business cards on my pin board were illegible.

http://trastindustries.com/ is indeed a site I run. You can probably find things I stuck there on the forums from time to time. It is a good guess for a business name, I am not sure if it is on companies house and such like ( https://www.gov.uk/get-information-about-a-company ) as they mainly deal in limited companies and such like. I would sooner not earn anything for the rest of the year than register for VAT or go limited, fortunately that is £82000 turnover ( https://www.gov.uk/vat-registration-thresholds ) and if I came close to that in labour (I tend not to sell anything or have expenses) then I would be living even more of a life of leisure than I do (I mentioned post times for trying to determine location in an earlier post -- there is a reason I regularly post at all times of day and night). Speaking of limited then should I manage to screw up hard enough that indemnity insurance does not carry me then bankrupt me would get my toolbox containing not an awful lot http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-your-toolbox.390841/ http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-pictures-of-your-chests.402074/#post-5788476 , some nice old textbooks I mainly get from charity shops and car boot sales for next to nothing and a pretty decent collection of gamecube, xbox, xbox360 and PS3 games.. oh and some N64 games in a box somewhere.

Anyway I will tell you the domain is mainly for my emails so I do not really have anything there, probably should but eh.
A character on the good wife said something along the lines of I am good because I just imagine whatever I would do and then think it is what they would do. I am not going to do the hacker workup on my own site/hosting though, mainly as I lack a who else on this IP site that works for free right this second and I am not going to pretend I paid for it. Suffice it to say though that the contact info and whois would give a fair guess as to my location... though actually it might be slightly misleading at times.
Still
ping trastindustries.com
PING trastindustries.com (70.33.241.170) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from hp98.hostpapa.com (70.33.241.170): 
Hostpapa is indeed a cheap and cheerful hosting company and I have such a thing (you might see me refer to it as toy hosting).
So while my whois has domain privacy I know several clients that I gave hosting for a "here I am, click this to email me, here is a gallery of my work" do not, if they do not outright state addresses and phone numbers (area codes are still a thing in the UK as mobile phone numbers are different). You might also see my preferred theme setup for wordpress.

I did indeed have a 4shared account on http://www.4shared.com/dir/514850/ef8a1bee/sharing.html at one point in time. Would still have it but someone thought my text list of game names and a skin I made for an old flash cart was piracy material (or pressed the report button accidentally) and 4shared wanted full name and info to unblock it. Various recruitment divisions for IT security people were complaining recently because they can not get the people, part of that wondered if asking would be security people to fork over social security numbers (which for some bizarre reason the US treats as something to keep secret, if I was not too lazy to get my wallet out of my pocket I would give you my national insurance number in the UK which is what the social security number started out as) to random websites would be a sign that you are a poor security person -- a few years prior companies liked to ask people for facebook logins, it never happened to me but "assuming I have not passed some kind of test" would be the start of my response there.
4shared did also give away one of my email addresses for a while which annoyed me (I think it is the main reason I get any spam these days). Staff could look up and email and a few other users (mainly fellow mods/admins on other forums) might have it still.
Username + big email providers, ISPs (OK maybe not that for me), domains I am associated with is a good bet.
You could figure out an email for me, a search does half confirm something, and with it probably get a skype address that might make some vague sense. Neither would get you especially far though as I deliberately dead end them.

I do indeed like video editing, https://gbatemp.net/threads/be-a-great-video-maker-and-replicate-this-video-effect.360509/ probably giving the game away. I am less fond of graphics but I will muck in with it at times
http://gbatemp.net/threads/dying-li...rformance-during-testing.373333/#post-5140021
Other hobbies would include skateboarding ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-do-you-ride-drive.410094/ ), even despite my status as old man, woodwork (learned by building ramps) and machining (I at least pretend to be an engineer so it presumably follows). I mention magic and psychology/social engineering and there are probably any number of posts over the years that would back that up ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/teach-a-card-trick-to-the-person-before-you.340517/ , http://gbatemp.net/posts/6124194/ ), and if nothing else then social engineering is a favourite tool of the would be hacker so that is not a great stretch of the imagination.

Is that where the VPN I was using pops out from, @BurningDesire? Thought it might have gone further than that (it is a place I know well), though BT (the main telco in the UK) do have a massive research place there and quality connections to match it so who knows. After I typed the thing about google and my IP I thought it best to load porn mode and a VPN. That said if you are on IRC when I joined (see the IRC stuff I found for kelton2 a few pages back) and before I tickle nickserv you can probably see an IP as I do not cloak it.
Looks like you have a decent geolocation service as well. Most are terrible for the UK.
Location then. Again coming on IRC before my vhost/nickserv kicks in would tell you an IP. From the who are you thread
"here, there and everywhere but for the most part somewhere in the M11 corridor/London commuter band, running around mainland Europe or occasionally the Northwest US."

"M11 corridor/London commuter band" is a fairly limited area. Likewise if you saw the northwest US thing then yeah some of my family live there so I go see them at times
http://gbatemp.net/threads/whos-here-from-washington.65939/#post-863955
http://gbatemp.net/threads/wtb-decent-bmx-in-washington-state-or-nearby.239287/#post-2966452
Also "My brother" from that last one so I probably have at least one sibling, I have more. 

And I consider myself a pretty private person, not as a major part of me but I would detest being famous or well known, even for something I like doing. Maybe a couple of staff know a real world address I have access to, and that was only because they have sent me review items or been middlemen in that. Fewer would know my name and I think I have purchased a couple of things on the selling section so I might have a paypal address if I was not rinsing one of the throwaway ones (I got into throwaway paypal a bit later than some).

Assuming you did find the name on my birth certificate (real name is a nice term, however it is real to me therefore if you ask for it then I can give you it happily) then doing a vanity search for myself brings up where I let myself be located for the electoral roll (when they spelled my name correctly anyway) and census. Anything I did that made the newspaper was probably more of the "crime wave sweeps place FAST6191 happens to be in" variety.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2016)

Can you find me?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 19, 2016)

Still waiting to be doxxed, which I shouldn't really be asking for.


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 19, 2016)

I've posted more personal stuff (still not identifying though) since the last time FAST tried me.
They aren't in English though.

Avoid fb and the likes if you value your privacy (against others)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2016)

From profile dizzyclippwnii
Full name BubsyTM GBCtemp
no location worth noting
Back to profile
UK in profile.
26 March, 1998 (Age: 17) according to profile (also http://gbatemp.net/threads/reveal-your-age.419472/page-2#post-6181059 ). 98 in various user names, again I am not sure why people do that but hey. I am not one to speak as I do it myself here. 

Also on profile
https://twitter.com/dizzydiggy98 
Putting that name into skype
Diggt Mc Calpollington live:dizzydiggy98_1

https://www.twitch.tv/dizzydiggy98/profile/following
http://dizzydiggy98.deviantart.com/ and has the same image as http://gbatemp.net/threads/bubsys-doodle-dump.416919/#post-6140196
https://www.tumblr.com/search/dizzydiggy98 matches some things from other dizzydiggy98, tumblr comes up a lot in later searches
Interests there


Spoiler



Interests
Favorite visual artist I don't have a favourite. Favorite movies "The Aristocats" I guess. Favorite TV shows Breadwinners and Rick & Morty are the only things I currently watch. Favorite bands / musical artists I don't really any muscial tastes. Favorite books HAHA! Reading is for smelly babies. Favorite writers Writing is also for smelly babies. Favorite games Bubsy, Splatoon, Smash Bros., Cubic Ninja and all Source Engine Games. Favorite gaming platform Atari Jaguar, Sega Saturn & Dreamcast, Wii U & PC. Tools of the Trade mspaint (I'm cheap!) Other Interests Video game and console hacking


Also links me links me to https://www.youtube.com/user/dizzydiggy98 with a username of DiGGY.
So scanning through https://www.youtube.com/user/dizzydiggy98/feed?activity_view=1 because I can.
this video has a shot of what I presume to be your thumb and hand and has another. I probably should go through GBAtemp posts first before I go all CSI GBAtemp and start doing hand measurements relative to the 3DS screen (a known size thus I can measure the hands in that which are right next to it and parallel to it) or digit ratio ( http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/oct/25/what-does-your-digit-ratio-say-about-you ) or some nonsense. Alas you seem to favour a dark room or a crap camera so I am not going to be able to pull a nice reflected image of your face or something. Some time later I finally bothered to scan the gbatemp posts and you had posted in the pictures thread
http://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-323#post-6098647
Feeding that into the exif viewer
Camera Model Name	Nintendo 3DS
Software	paint.net 4.0.9
Modify Date	2016:02:21 22:57:28
25 days, 21 hours, 9 minutes, 41 seconds ago

One of the uploads links to https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwJNQ2LoSXknRFNqaHZ0S0JxQkU/view?pref=2&pli=1 , sadly unlike the hotmail equivalent it does not give names out.
That said opening the file in question gives
C:\Users\Jamie Wright as part of a history/internal file locations or something. Also Sony Vegas is mentioned, I do not know Sony Vegas well enough to spot the default fonts or anything though so I can not go through the videos to infer if they used Sony Vegas to subtitle something.
Also in that is Goomi Kari youtube and torchbrowser, I noticed reddit has a comment with "Just installed Torch browser to give it a go" in it

I do not know if the people in the "gross" channels linked on the side are anything to do with you, both seem to be few subscriber channels with similar content ( https://www.youtube.com/user/2010zombiez/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd ) and which comment on yours. Do I have some footage of a rabbit you might have met?

Continuing on with the dizzydiggy98 search and removing tumblr from the search results lest it link everything liked by dizzydiggy98.
http://www.dailymotion.com/dizzydiggy98 mentions some people you had issues with.
http://imgur.com/user/dizzydiggy98
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/dizzydiggy98
https://soundcloud.com/dizzydiggy98

Duckduckgo
https://3dsthemes.com/search/Sort:User dizzydiggy98
http://halo.bungie.net/Search/default.aspx?q=dizzydiggy98&g=5
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dizzydiggy98/myworkshopfiles?appid=4000 which leads to http://steamcommunity.com/id/dizzydiggy98
http://pastebin.com/nFVkjxDM mentions it.
Guessing hotmail.com for the dizzydiggy98 name in skype brings me back to the original skype name.
Searching for that https://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/22/halo-ds-prototype-unreleased/#comment-5939
"dizzydiggy98
07-04-2010 at 19:27

I want this ROM....."
http://www.anoomi.com/index.php?action=radio&ytq=Dreamcast Intro and there are fair few hits for dizzydiggy98 on other music remix and game boxart and whatever sites.

This Jamie Wright lark, the name is too common to do much with, however Jamie Wright diggy leads me to
https://webcache.googleusercontent....2600759171847815889+&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
On that it mentions being in circles with
https://plus.google.com/117485361734084224869
https://plus.google.com/+dizzydiggy98
https://plus.google.com/103526385630102465846/about

Carrying on with that line of thought I get https://webcache.googleusercontent....34084224869/reviews+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
It has a review for a place is North Lincolnshire.
Searching for https://plus.google.com/+dizzydiggy98 gets me some profile stuff with nothing of merit, though a link to three to some furry porn.

Anyway it is 2am and I never actually watched the cheesy medical shows I was planning to watch. Oh well.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 19, 2016)

Welp, I cleaned up all the stuff that I thought was too personal and most of the old stuff from when I was 12-13. Gotta love how Google+ automatically slaps where I live though on my main Google+ thing I don't use. <3


----------



## Touko White (Mar 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Welp, I cleaned up all the stuff that I thought was too personal and most of the old stuff from when I was 12-13. Gotta love how Google+ automatically slaps where I live though on my main Google+ thing I don't use. <3


Google are about as understanding about privacy as I understand machine language: they don't know shit.
Still awful to see them committing this shit.

(100th post yay)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm surprised that my life story hasn't been made public domain yet

*hint hint nudge nudge*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 19, 2016)

Well @TotalInsanity4 , here's what I could dig up about you.

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/TotalInsanity4/ (found on your "information" section on your profile.)
(Those are some nice MIDI files you got there.  )

Searching your name on Google gives me these:
Your mGBA profile: https://forums.mgba.io/member.php?action=profile&uid=169
Your Tumblr: http://totalinsanity4.tumblr.com/
PhotoSugar (whatever the hell this is): http://www.photosugar.com/tu/totalinsanity4/136705743298#.Vu2gEPnnWT0

Searching your name on DuckDuckGo gives me these:
DarkUmbra: http://darkumbra.net/profile/53468-totalinsanity4/
Miiverse: http://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/TotalInsanity4
Various posts on the OoT 2D forums (eg http://forums.oot-2d.com/forum/4117009/ )
Alot of stuff from Tumblr you've liked and reblogged (eg http://straightwhiteboystexting.tumblr.com/post/139980863074/sgntbuki )
This http://forums.lovetalks.biz/members/606022-TotalInsanity4
And this http://tonymacx86.com/general-hardware-discussion/index4.html
Threads from WiiUHax http://wiiuhax.com/block-nintendo-system-updates/ and PlayStationHax http://playstationhax.it/forums/topic/1667-how-to-block-nintendo-system-updates/

That's all I could dig up, really.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Well @TotalInsanity4 , here's what I could dig up about you.
> 
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/TotalInsanity4/ (found on your "information" section on your profile.)
> (Those are some nice MIDI files you got there.  )
> ...


Interesting, there's stuff there that I didn't know about (WiiUHax article)
It looks like PhotoSugar is a real-time thing that keeps track of internet posts?... I don't appreciate that I'm on that, but I don't know how to get rid of it. I didn't even know what it was until you found it...


----------



## Katsumi San (Mar 20, 2016)

omg... I do the pipl.com saito and many is show! This is only english account I have on internet... I think?


----------

